# Saarlouis und Umgebung



## -Bluna- (27. Juli 2012)

Hab mal den Fread hier erstellt, egal ob Haldentour in Ensdorf,Dillinger Wald oder einfachmal den Limmberg hoch, ihr könnts hier posten wenn ihr möchtet


----------



## haibikeqrc (28. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
na dann mach ich mal den Anfang: 

Start: St.Barbara am Sportplatz, "3 Kapuziner" runter, Stück durch Wallerfangen, Friedhof vorbei, rechts ab Teerstück hoch nach 
Oberlimberg, T-Stück rechts, Waldautobahn bis "Kreuzweg", 
nach Kreuzweg runter wieder rechts hoch, 
Waldautobahn bis Oberlimberg, in Oberlimberg rechts ab wieder in den Wald, "Zickzack" runter, Waldautobahn runter bis "Gisinger Loch", von dort wieder hoch nach Gisingen und zurück zum Sportplatz St.Barbara.
Fahrzeit bei normalem Tempo ca. 1 Std. 10 min. 

Tour macht riesig Spaß, vor Allem früh morgens, wenn noch kaum 
Spaziergänger unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bluna- (28. Juli 2012)

Hört sich nach spass an, hier kannst Du auch ruhig rein schreiben wann du fährst usw. Dann kann man sich ja mal anschliessen :


----------



## -Bluna- (28. Juli 2012)

Wer lust hat bin mal ne schnelle Feierabendrunde auf die Ensdorfer Halde machen bin so um 20.10 am Drehkreuz.


----------



## schneeerich (5. August 2012)

Heute einer Lust und Zeit auf ne kleine Runde im Kreis Saarlouis?


----------



## atlas (6. August 2012)

Ich,

aber erst Dienstag mittag.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## schneeerich (6. August 2012)

Ja wollte mit Bluna morgen mittag auch ne Runde fahren gehen.


----------



## atlas (6. August 2012)

Litermont,Siersburg oder Oberlimberg,oder was ganz anderes gefällig?

Atlas


----------



## schneeerich (6. August 2012)

Hab gerade mit Bluna abgemacht, dass wir morgen kurzfristig entscheiden wann, wo und ob wir fahren. Muss auch noch nach SB morgen mittag.


----------



## schneeerich (7. August 2012)

Wird heute nichts mehr.


----------



## Dremel (7. August 2012)

Jemand Lust die Woche hier ne Litermont Tour zu machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (7. August 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## -Bluna- (7. August 2012)

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Dremel (9. August 2012)

Freitag 14Uhr steht ??


----------



## schneeerich (9. August 2012)

*Freitag 10.08.2012 14 Uhr Litermont Tour *

- Dremel
- Schneeerich
- Bluna

Treffpunkt Gasthaus Maldix am "Fuße" des Litermont ?


----------



## -Bluna- (9. August 2012)

Mkay ja können uns ja da treffen


----------



## Dremel (9. August 2012)

passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (9. August 2012)

Alles paletti.


----------



## Dremel (10. August 2012)

Litermont *drauf geschissen* 

...aber war geil, Danke an schneeerich u -Bluna- für den heutigen Trip.



Gruss Dremel


----------



## -Bluna- (10. August 2012)

Ha Ha war doch ne flüssige Fahrt xD gerne wieder Jungs =)

hier noch die Strecke
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=plwqcyqtpuxsovyu


----------



## schneeerich (10. August 2012)

Sehr flüssig !!! xD


----------



## Dremel (10. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Sehr flüssig !!! xD


----------



## Dremel (19. August 2012)

Montag 20/08/2012 
Ensdorfer Halde als kleiner Feierabend Trip,
Jemand Lust ???


----------



## schneeerich (19. August 2012)

Immer doch !


----------



## Dremel (21. August 2012)

Jemand Lust morgen früh die Ensdorfer Halde zu besteigen ???
...natürlich mit dem BIKE


----------



## zeitweiser (21. August 2012)

ich koennte zwischen 7:45 und 8:00 am drehkreuz sein.
alternativ gegen 17:30


----------



## Dremel (21. August 2012)

Mittwoch 22.08.2012 Ensdorfer Halde

- zeitweiser
- Dremel
- ???

Treffpunkt: 8:00 Drehkreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (22. August 2012)

Bike ist leider nicht in greifbarer Nähe.


----------



## schneeerich (24. August 2012)

Heut Nachmittag/Abend einer Lust/Zeit?


----------



## Dremel (29. August 2012)

ganz schön ruhig hier geworden, hats doch mit der Litermont Tour gut begonnen...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. September 2012)

*Vorsicht!!!!

*Im "Zielsprung" vom Kreuzweg wo´s danach zwischen den Gärten zur Straße geht liegt ne riesen Eiche in der Landung bzw. direkt dahinter.


----------



## Preatchman (25. September 2014)

Hey Leute,hat jemand Lust mal ein paar Trails abzufahren oder auf die Bmx Bahn in saarwellingen fahren zugehen


----------

